# Anyone have a good par list/inventory/price list software out there?



## jclopp (Mar 13, 2007)

I have lost my entire computer and backup, after a house fire. I put together a excel file years ago, but alas it is no more and I just don't have the energy to recreate it. Is there any good software out there? I want to keep pricing, inventory (par list) and if possible plug in recipes... I know it's a lot to ask, but somebody I am sure have done this. A good friend told me about Master Cook - anyone use it before?

Chef Jerry


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

I've used MasterCook since 2000, it does what I need it to do.


----------



## jclopp (Mar 13, 2007)

yeah, well I just got it... damn, at first glance looks pretty good.


----------

